# State Line Kidding Thread! All done for this year.



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I was going to wait another week to start this, but I just couldn't wait anymore! :laugh: We have 4 does due in 5 weeks! :leap: Will I ever plan on breeding everyone for April(and one in May) again? NOPE!! It's just too long of a wait! :hair: Anywho, I did get a few not very good pics today...so here they are.

Flicka ~ 4/7

















Marla ~ 4/7

















Lark ~ 4/7

















Carizma ~ 4/14


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Good luck cant waite to see baby pics. I have a nubian/boer cross due 4/7 to. But I really cant tell she's pregnant so who knows. They have been busting around on each other alot so I guess its waite and see.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Woohoo!! So exciting!! I agree, I kidded out mostly in March last year and it was too long of a wait!  I'm sure your gonna have some pretty kiddo's!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Looks like you are gonna have alot of sleepless nights soon!

Can't wait to see little long eared babies! :leap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Sending :kidred: vibes your way. I'm sure you will have lots of pretty kids,especially from Flicka :wink: lol I agree, it is a long wait, I'm waiting on a bottlebaby to be born now, my first doe is due in about 2 weeks,then one at the end of April and one early May


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Thanks everyone!! I am so excited about some of(well all of!) our breedings this year! :leap:

Liz, I shouldn't have too many sleepless nights...Thank God! ray: We induce and we're planning on late morning/early afternoon kids. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

:leap: :leap: :leap: ONLY 4 MORE WEEKS!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

You've got to be super excited! Snowy is looking monster huge, Daisy is hiding hers I think. We have between 5 and 7 days left! I can't wait to see what your kids look like, since some will have the same dads! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*



Dover Farms said:


> :leap: :leap: :leap: ONLY 4 MORE WEEKS!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


we will have the kidding boom at the same time


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

It will be a kidding boom alright! I've never had more than two does kid on the same day! :shocked:

Good luck with your does, Patti! Hopefully they will give you does. :kidred: :kidred: You have one bred to Mavrick and the other to Roulette, right? I am so excited though! First round of kids will be two sets of Mojito kids and two sets of Mavrick kids. Then a week later we will have Roulette and Stetson kids. :greengrin:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread!*

Yes we do. I cannot wait. I think Snowy will go sometime today. We got up at 5am, nothing. Then at 7am when we went out, her tail was very wet and her udder is huge. We gave her a break and will check in a half hour!

Good luck with your girls! We are so excited to compare our kids to their half bros/sisters. It should be kind of interesting.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! **Only 3 more weeks left!!***

Just 3 more weeks....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Only 1 more week left!!*

Just one more week! I'm so excited!!! :stars: I clipped the four girls that are due first. Don't know what kind of clip you want to call it, because I'm sure it's not exactly a dairy clip. :laugh: It's a I-don't-want-hair-in-my-milk-bucket clip! Without further ado here they are:

Lilu



























Lark



























Marla



























Flicka



























Sorry...some of the pics are kinda hard to see because of the way the sun was shining.

So, how many do you think they will have? They were ultrasounded, but that isn't always 100%. And especially because they were ultrasounded at around 90 days which makes it harder to tell how many.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Only 1 more week left!!*

I think Marla has a single and everyone else has twins! Good luck with the births--you are gonna be so busy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Only 1 more week left!!*

Wow, final stretch is super exciting! Ditto, I think you have lots of twins coming! :dance:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids tomorrow*

Well tomorrow is the day! :leap: Think and pray for uneventful kiddings. ray:

Chores right now only consist of feeding hay and some grain and watering. That's all gonna change tomorrow! Going from practically nothing to milking 4 does and most likely feeding 8 kids.... :help: :GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids tomorrow*

Sounds like it will be a crazy time!

I hope you get what you are hoping for from each doe ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids tomorrow*

Very cool!! Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids tomorrow*

How exciting!! :leap: and exhausting!! :wink: lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids tomorrow*

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping for some very pretty kids. :greengrin: And there'd better be some does!!

Quick update on the girlies before I go to bed..
Lilu ~ Ligs still there...not much of an udder just yet.
Flicka ~ Ligs still there, udder has fill from just the evening chores, but has a long way to go.
Marla ~ She's the one that's got me concerned. :roll: Ligs are pretty much gone from what I can tell...but she isn't quite "mushy" yet and her udder has also fill since chores.
Lark ~ Ligs still there, udder just starting to fill.

Alright, it's off to bed for me! Gonna go out at 3am and 5am to check them...Mom is covering 4am and 6am(she gets up then anyways) and I'll be up at 7am.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Well no babies yet! All of their ligs are pretty much gone now. Marla's got the biggest udder at this point...man I love her udder! :drool:

Out to do chores...hopefully they will start labor soon...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Marla has a discharge now and she is having some mild contractions. Babies soon! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

sweet!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Yippee! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

At Leas someone's goat is getting down to business! :GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Still nothing, yet. There seems to be a race between Marla and Lark now. :roll: C'mon ladies!



RunAround said:


> At Leas someone's goat is getting down to business! :GAAH: :ROFL:


 :slapfloor:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

We have BABIES!!! :clap: Marla had buck/doe twins and they are just gorgeous! Both have bald faces just like their daddy, Mojito. 

Just in grabbing a bite to eat then going out waiting on the other 3. Lilu is finally joining in, but so far Flicka isn't. :roll: Pics later...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

congrats


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Thanks!

No one else has kidded yet! :GAAH: Those girls better get down to business soon...I don't want to be up late again tonight. :roll: I put pics up of Marla's babies in the Birth Annoucement section a little while ago.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Well...2 down and 2 to go. Lark kidded with a flashy, single..........you guessed it! Buck. :GAAH: I kinda wanted a doe, but oh well I guess. The breeding can always be repeated. :wink:

Lilu will most likely be next. Flick hasn't really done anything...no discharge...not many contractions, just some stretches and some squatting. But she's been doing that all day....and the wait continues...


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*



Dover Farms said:


> Well...2 down and 2 to go. Lark kidded with a flashy, single..........you guessed it! Buck. :GAAH: I kinda wanted a doe, but oh well I guess. The breeding can always be repeated. :wink:
> 
> Lilu will most likely be next. Flick hasn't really done anything...no discharge...not many contractions, just some stretches and some squatting. But she's been doing that all day....and the wait continues...


lol. I hate waiting for goats to kid too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Still waiting on those other two... :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Flicka kidded...she had twin bucks just like last year! :angry: No Mavrick doe kids for me this year... :sigh:

Still waiting on Lilu....she's never going to kid! :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

she only has one hour left to kid on Wednesday ....

sorry about the buck kids


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*



StaceyRoop said:


> she only has one hour left to kid on Wednesday ....


I know!! She should have kidded right around noon time and I don't know what ever happened to that. :hair:

So far from 3 does we have 1 doe kid and 4 buck kids. :shocked: NOT COOL! Maybe my other does will pull through for me and have some does?? ray: Won't be holding my breath, though....I'd pass out first! :ROFL:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Lilu finally kidded. She had some troubles and we had to call the vet out, but everyone is good. Wanna guess what she had? Do I really need to say it? How about this...4 does, 7 kids, 1 doeling. :GAAH: Anyone want a buck? Lord knows I have plenty!

Pics of all my flashy bucks later...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

It's a buck week! Maybe I could ask my other girls to hold off till next week? LMAO

Congrats on the birth though. Hope the doe feels better soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

oh dear! Im so sorry. Bucks are quite prolific right now.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! First round of kids TODAY!!!*

Congrats on the new ones! :stars: You certainly have a story to tell with all the bucks. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! More kids tomorrow!*

Brook and Carizma are up next...tomorrow! :greengrin: Think safe kiddings and PINK! :shades:

Here are some pics from yesterday.
Brook



























Carizma


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Carizma kidded, c'mon Brook!*

Carizma kidded this morning!! Just a little bit ago actually. No one is going to believe me, I admit the thought never crossed my mind either, but Carizma had triplets! :shocked: :leap: And the best part??? She had 1 buck and 2...I repeat that...2 doe kids!!! :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo: When she had the 2nd kid Mom asked "is she done?" and I was like "yeah pretty sure there is afterbirth coming." (honestly that was at a glance...I didn't really look.  But why would I need to? She didn't look that big and only scanned for two anyways...) We were cleaning the baby off and she started to push again and out slid #3... and I was like "What?! Well Mom I guess she wasn't done!" :ROFL: Well I have hope now that Brook will have more than a single like the ultrasound showed, since for Riz it only showed two. Brook isn't doing much, but she still has til around noon. :shades:

Pics later!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Carizma kidded, c'mon Brook!*

I am so glad you finally got some more does!  I can't believe she had three in there...didn't look all that huge! Way to go, Carizma!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Carizma kidded, c'mon Brook!*

Wow that's so cool! I love triplets, and 2 does!! :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Carizma kidded, c'mon Brook!*

Looks like you'll be busy soon with babies ;-). We always have our's freshen in February and March-with a few in April and rarely 1 or 2 in early May. We like to have them bred for as early as possible to freshen that way they are going good on milk before show season begins in May and that way we can wean them and have them ready for breeding season by October/Nov.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Bella's next.*

Oh man I never replied to this!   And I haven't gotten any pics, either. Shame on me...

Anywho, Brook ended up having buck/doe twins! :greengrin:

Bella's up next on May 5th...right after our first show of the year. :roll:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: State Line Kidding Thread! Bella's next.*



Dover Farms said:


> Bella's up next on May 5th


 OR not...

It seems to me that Bella is in the early stages of labor. Her ligs have been softening, but I didn't think too much of it. This morning she stayed in the barn and didn't really eat much, though she did a little...just not like her normal pig-like self. Checked her ligs...and they're pretty much gone. Her discharge has changed from white to a pinkish/red color. I think this is serious business! lol She's either a week late or 2 weeks early...hopefully everybody is okay either way. ray:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well kidding season is over here...and it could have ended a lot better than this.  

Bella aborted two weeks early with triplets, 2 does and a buck. :tears: We had to pull them. The kids must have died a couple of days ago because they were already starting to smell.  I don't know what happened...if she got hit by another doe?? She's the herd queen, so usually she's the one punishing others. I guess I'll never know for sure. With animals if you're in it long enough this stuff happens. She's not feeling too great, but we have her on antibiotics and she is drinking water.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jacque :hug: I hope she feels better soon :hug: 

How many of your does kidded this year?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a bummer-my mom had one abort this year with quads-one was born a live-but died by the next day. 2 were really really small like they'd died early on and one was fairly close to term and the last one looked fairly full grown-but must have had something wrong internally. I still have two to go-had to ship a bunch today-have to keep the herd size down.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, no.
I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. How awful. :hug: 

-Tina


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh no Jacque. I am so sorry. I think this may be too much for me, it sounds a lot harder then what I initially thought it would be.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I hope Bella feels better soon.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw man Jacque! That's no fun at all, I've had that happen with Boer does more than once...not cool.


----------

